# Beer Rings



## UrbanNokizaru (Mar 7, 2010)

This is something I learned to do last night at a party. Grab a few beer bottles, and slide the top of one up against the top of another until the top pops off and then file the cut side down so they don't cut you up. I found a video that shows up to do it:

You can probably make a few bucks selling some and they easy to make.


----------



## LilMa (Mar 21, 2010)

dewd! that looks awesome and promotes the imagination of things to make out of the rings man =] kudos for finding it


----------



## CooperBoo (Apr 5, 2010)

tried it out! and it definitely works, it would be cool to use them in place of beads and shit for jewelry!


----------

